# SIP chainsaw pants



## JEff B (Nov 27, 2006)

anyone climbing/working in the SIP chainsaw pants? are they comfortable? cool? flexable? have enough protection to replace chaps? (i hate chaps) any other protective pant recommendations ?


----------



## diltree (Nov 27, 2006)

Jeff B....Protective pants are for girls....you might as well wear tights and a skirt up in the tree 


www.dillontree.com


----------



## JEff B (Nov 27, 2006)

diltree said:


> Jeff B....Protective pants are for girls....you might as well wear tights and a skirt up in the tree
> 
> 
> www.dillontree.com



hey not all of us can sit in an office or an air conditioned crane all day.... and with the way you sharpen saws i could wear a skirt and not worry about a thing... when are you comming up to NOHO for some select ales?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 28, 2006)

JEff B said:


> anyone climbing/working in the SIP chainsaw pants? are they comfortable? cool? flexable? have enough protection to replace chaps? (i hate chaps) any other protective pant recommendations ?



I wear the Husky ones in the winter, and chaps in the summer.

Interesting how Tim wants you to wear tights and a skirt 

Better do what the boss says!


----------



## diltree (Nov 28, 2006)

Select ales??? You name the date...ill be there ....maybe after the rec climb......

Greg.....Jeff in tights? Bad idea


www.dillontree.com


----------



## JEff B (Nov 28, 2006)

diltree said:


> Greg.....Jeff in tights? Bad idea
> 
> 
> www.dillontree.com




i agree lets scratch that idea.... anyone know anything about the SIP pants?


----------



## Bermie (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, returning to the original question BOYS... 

I had SIP type C trousers (all around protection) for three years, compared to the Stihl hiflex I now wear, the SIP's are a lot heavier but they are tough hard wearing trousers, when you sweat they get heavier. The Stihls are stretchy (look out guys) flexible, lighter and are made with the new wicking fabrics so sweat evaporates quicker. 

I am trying to track down the NEW Husqvarna type A (front protection) trousers, I saw them in England in September - they have a set of zips on the back of the thigh and another across the top of your butt that can be opened for air circulation (mesh behind so no flashing ) they were also made of the new stretchy wicking fabrics. 
I asked my local dealer to see if he could get me a price but apparently they are not available in the North American market yet. They were 125 pounds a pair in the UK - almost $250.

A plug for SIP, they make very comfortable chainsaw boots, I've had two pairs now.


----------



## coydog (Nov 28, 2006)

Ive got a pair of SIP 5.1( black with neon green trim), I wore them in the pouring rain all day and they kept me legs dry till about 1:30, not bad I thought.


----------



## Bermie (Nov 28, 2006)

Mind you there are several different kinds of SIP trousers.
Mine were the pro - green cotton'poly fabric on the outside, orange pocket flap, probably six layer protection, not waterproof!


----------



## JEff B (Nov 28, 2006)

Bermie said:


> Mind you there are several different kinds of SIP trousers.
> Mine were the pro - green cotton'poly fabric on the outside, orange pocket flap, probably six layer protection, not waterproof!




the ones i was wondering about were the 5.1 pants (black) and the comfort range pants (red)....they are both in sherrills new mag


----------



## Jumper (Nov 29, 2006)

Never used them, but they are expensive if nothing else. Not sure if the added protection/quality is worth the $100 premium. I did see them at Vermeer. I am very happy with some FIV pants I bought at RONA (a Cdn version of Home Depot) using my Airmiles, about $80 if you pay $$$$. And a summer weight pair of FIV pants through a Canadian safety supply company that specializes in arborist gear sure were great on hotter days.


----------



## KentuckySawyer (Nov 30, 2006)

I've had the SIPS 5.1 for a couple months now. They're really comfortable now, but I probably won't wear them this summer because of the heat. My wife says that ladies like the way they look, so that helps.... Oh, and not severing the femoral artery.


----------

